# RVA Spring 2018



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 7, 2018)

Finnally a comp in Richmond.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RVASpring2018. Is anyone going? I will be there and am doing all of the events!


----------



## KingDolphin123 (Feb 7, 2018)

ikr, Ive been waiting forever. Too bad its all big cubes minus 3x3 and skweb...


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 8, 2018)

I’ll be going most likely


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 8, 2018)

lol I was the third person to register.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 8, 2018)

I should be registering soon.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 10, 2018)

Ok I’m registered also this is super exciting because I literally live less than 30 minuets away!


----------

